# Big Gun questions



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Anybody that has a full big gun on a brute force 650i or 750 does your rivets leak on the pipe where the collector attaches? A few of mine are loose and are leaking/rattling and I haven't put but maybe 2 hours on it tops. I'm thinking about just putting a big hose clamp around the rivets and tightening the mess out of it. my other option is replace rivets or weld it together as i probably will never change pipes out and if i do the weld wouldnt effect it. Looking for input not wanting to take the time to worry with the warranty over something this small.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

did you buy it new? if so I would contact big gun. I heard of another guy having problems and they hooked him up w/ another one.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

What he said^. Can't recall what the big gun cost but thought it was close to the Muzzy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> What he said^. Can't recall what the big gun cost but thought it was close to the Muzzy.


much cheaper I think the big gun full ~= the muzzy slip on! haha... I think the difference between the 2 full systems is like $150-$200


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Big gun can be had for $400 to the door.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Got the Muzzy for 508 to the door.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> Got the Muzzy for 508 to the door.


Full?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if so, let me know where. I might as go all out while I'm going..


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Full?


Yes, Two head pipes, two c shaped pipes, extension for front head pipe back to collector connection, collector with springs and muffler.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Heres the link...

http://www.starcycle-usa.com/servlet/Detail?no=3277


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Price: $494.95
Retail: $549.95
Save: $55.00


nice :rockn:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah i bought it new but can find any paperwork on it as it was Christmas gift. Ill contact the place they bought it from and see what they say. Then I have to try and get it back off the headers.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

The price for the Pro pipe is up there a bit though. I'm not a pro however, just a beer driniking puddle jumper.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> Heres the link...
> 
> http://www.starcycle-usa.com/servlet/Detail?no=3277


How much was shipping there chief?
I found it fot 514 to the door.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Mine was 508.?? to the door. 

Another Alabamian, I'm from Birmingham originally.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I might have went with muzzy if i could have found it that cheap to my door. But anyway just packed up the pipe to send back and they said it would leave back out same day they got it. The guy was kinda shocked that is what leaking exhaust out of the rivet holes.


----------



## Howard (Jan 25, 2009)

well, thanks for the link, and you get a free T-shirt, ha ah 511$ to my door for the Muzzy Full. but is it that much better than the big gun. power gains wise? i found the big gun for 388 plus shipping on amazon. just weighing the options. bout 110$ difference. is muzzy worth the extra 110$ or is it just a "name" thing.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Just get the big gun and save the money.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ and thats comin from a guy who has the muzzy....  maybe he doesnt want anyone else to have the badazz sounding brute like he has..  j/k bro...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Finally have an exhaust headed back this way but man are they doing some weird stuff.
I am gonna wind up being without a muffler for 3 weeks.

check out this tracking info http://wwwapps.ups.com/WebTracking/summar
somehow the package jumped from going to California to Ontario, canada even though the delivered address says California and thats where my new one is coming from.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

weird..........


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

maybe incorrect tracking? I've gotten that before.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

call customer service and tell them to re-route it at it's next stop


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

They'll do that?
That would seem like calling them up and telling them how to do their job.
They might not like it!
Call em anyway!!
 :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

its worked when i called fedex and told em to get their **** together, i figure it's worth a shot with ups too


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not sure its ups I think its more of big gun I haven't hadn't any trouble with the warenty just think its weird that on there website and the place I shipped it to us in cali and it goes to Canada and that's where my new/fixed exhaust is coming from to


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

Mine does not leak, but the paint started coming off of it with a couple months.. Now it is prolly to late to do anything about it..


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Did you use the gaskets off the stock exhaust to seal up against the head? I think mine is leaking around there some but I'm scared to tighten on them to much don't wanna beak a stud and it be out of commission longer than it already has


----------

